# Converting an 8 Bottle Wine Cooler Into a Humidor Help. A Newbies First Time :-)



## falconman515

To start off with thanks for all the help you can give me on this first attempt at a Wineador.

I purchased a Emerson FR23SL 8 bottle wine cooler from craigslist for 20 bucks with the intention of just putting my current Bally II humidor directly in the fridge cause I am having a problem with the temperature not going any lower than 78 degrees in it. But of course this cooler is literally about 1/8 inch to small width wise for it to fit.

Sooo I thought OK this is a cheap little Thermoelectric unit (which I had read is best for wineadors) that really I can get some beads for and throw in my stack on top of the current racks (I'm gonna look to try and find some cedar trays of course to lay on top of the racks cause all my cigars at the moment are not boxed cigars they are all singles).

So please help in what I should do... This unit is 0.8 cubic inches so I went to Heartfelt Industries website and looked at there 70% humidity beads and figured for my unit I could just get the tubed version of the heartfelt beads that will work for up 1.2 cubic feet and mine is only 0.8 to humidify my cooler.

So I would assume from there what I need to do is clean the wine cooler get the plastic smell out (please help on the best way to do this) then what from there turn it on I suppose put in a few bowl of distilled water to get the humidity started in there then add my cedar trays if I can find then and take out the distilled water and put in this tube and be good to go to put in my cigars correct?

Do I need to do anything else other than that? Am I missing anything?

Any suggestions or changes you think I should make please let know.

Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## ShortFuse

Wineador Drawers and Shelves

Kitty Litter Set-up

As far as the plastic smell, you can try newspaper for a couple of days or washing it out with baking soda. Get a digital hygro and follow the instructions in the KL set up thread. Get a little tupperware that will fit on the wire shelf while your SC ones are being made.

Sit back and relax knowing KL has your back and you saved some money! Reinvest in some sticks, get your post count up and do the Noob PIF and Noobie Sampler Trade.

Open an account on CBID and buy a bigger wineador!

Welcome to the slope!

What are you trying to season with the DW? Just get some KL (use twice as much KL as you would beads according to the Heartfelt calculator) put it in a shallow container and lightly spray with DW.

Get a good digital hygro and calibrate it.


----------



## falconman515

Thanks so much for the info.... I actually found some nice cheap cedar shelves that will fit perfect on my two wine shelves from cheaphumidors website (there only 10 bucks a piece) so I think as opposed to spending a bunch of money on made shelves this is the perfect route for me (trying to really pinch pennies).

So I'm for sure good on the cedar shelves now but this kitty liter thing I need to look into. I am going to place this order for these shelves but they have for $15 some of the good silica beads (1/2 pound) that I figured since I was placing this order might as well get the good stuff instead of the KL route right?

Like I said I want to be thrifty but think maybe the stuff that's made for humidifying would be better and it wont cost that much more.

So I'm gonna place the order for the 2 shelves and the bag of beads from there.... is there anything I need?

How do I go about seasoning the wine cooler prior to puting in my stick? I will have this new fresh cooler with new unseasoned cedar shelves.... Do i need to take a couple days and wipe down the cedar shelves with DW and put in the silica beads for a few days to humidify it correctly and get it stable before I put in my 50 or so sticks that are waiting in my 79 degrees hot humidor in the time being?

I just to make sure I am thorough and I do this correctly. I never planned on going this route cause I have a brand new 100$ humidor that is just way to hot and I dont want to ruin the cigars of course so I dont have much choice but to go this route.... plus I found this 20$ wine cooler that for the size of cigar collection (wont ever have much more than 100-150 sticks at a time really) is perfect I just need to make sure I am humidifying it correctly and doing it right?

Also I bought a kit from Thompson cigar... its 3 2oz. gel jars with PG solution... will these work in the cooler? I didn't think they would considering they were like gel and may get to cold to do what its suppose to do but just a question. Its sucks I spent this money on the humidor and all the stuff and its a waste cause of the heat.

Also I bought a Caliber III digital hygrometer and thermometer as well so I assume that will work fine to mount on the front of one of the shelves so I can see it through the glass to make sure the temp the cooler is saying is correct and also make sure I'm at the correct humidity level. Is this a good electronic hygrometer to have in the cooler? It should work just fine I would assume.

Not sure if I am missing anything more ut if I am please chime in so I can order the stuff I need to order and do this correctly.

Thanks again for all the great help on new wineador.


----------



## ShortFuse

Yep. You'll need to season the shelves. Just the same as you would season a humidor. Not sure about the gel, thats not something I have any experience with. 

Yep good choice on the hygro. Just make sure you have it dialed in. Should be an easy day from there.


----------



## sligub

Yea you need to season the shelves http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...5096-how-herf-n-turf-seasons-new-humidor.html. The gels will still work but your better of with the beads as they maintain humidity in both directions.


----------



## falconman515

Ok so I just ordered the 2 cedar shelves and the 1/2lb. bag of silica beads from cheaphumidor.

Next I am going to clean out the wine cooler with dish soap and water first... Do I Use DW For This???.
Then get a little baking soda in there and clean it out and then leave a box of A&H baking soda in there with the door open for a few days (I have this week to get it ready since the shelves and beads wont be in till this weekend/ next week.

Once I have done the cleaning to get the plastic smell out is there anything else I need to do prior to my accessories showing up?

Once the shelves and beads arrive I will put in the shelves then the beads (the beads will be a shallow dish with DW in the back of both shelves) and the digital hygrometer to of course get the inside seasoned (I assume having the new shelves in there with the beads for a few days to get it all stable will of course season the cedar wood at the same time.

Once I have done this and got the temperature correct and the inside of the coolers humidity stable around 70% then at that point I am ready to throw in the sticks and be good to go right?

Let me know if I am missing anything or if there is another step I need to do throughout this process that I haven't thought of.

Thanks a million for the help and direction guys. :biggrin:


----------



## falconman515

Ok so the shelves and beads are on there way in the mail.

I have since decided just to be safe to freeze my collection of stick so they are in the fridge as we speak.

I opened the cooler this morning and I'm going to let it air out for the next few days... I picked up some non scented dish soap and some arm and hammer baking soda. I cleaned it out with soap and then dried then hit it with a wet rag and some baking soda. I also poured out a bowl of baking soda in a Tupperware bowl to let it sit in the wine cooler and try and soak up any more plastic smell.

Did I do all of this right so far?

What my next step?

My thought is when the beads arrive turn on the unit and put in the bag of beads and maybe a bowl or two of distilled water with the new cedar trays in there to of course get the RH correct and also season the new cedar tray at the same time for a couple days.

Then once this is done and the temp is steady and the RH is steady take out the bowls of water and make sure the RH stays good with the bag of beads then add in my sticks to the new trays and be done!

Is this the correct way of proceeding forward with this?

Just want to make sure I do this right.

Thanks so much for all the help and guidance.


----------



## falconman515

Bump to see if I can get and answer on my previous post on how my next step should go. (please see my post below this one)

Also one more questions I have the 2 cedar trays coming in but I would assume the more cedar the better. I am going to try and find a local wood shop that has cedar and see if I can do one or both of these ideas.

I want to find some thin planks of Spanish cedar and cut them to line the walls of the cooler
Question on this though... how do I attach them? Can I just use like 3M double sided tape to attach these pieces to the wall or may Velcro etc.

Also I would like to find 3/8" thick wood and take out the wire shelves and make shelves from the 3/8" cedar.

Is this is a good idea or is to much cedar a bad thing possibly?

*Thanks so much for any information or answers you can give me on this question and also the answers to my last question.*


----------



## RetiredNavyIC

I wouldn't put the beads in until after taking the bowls of distilled water out.


----------



## piperdown

falconman515 said:


> Bump to see if I can get and answer on my previous post on how my next step should go. (please see my post below this one)
> 
> Also one more questions I have the 2 cedar trays coming in but I would assume the more cedar the better. I am going to try and find a local wood shop that has cedar and see if I can do one or both of these ideas.
> 
> I want to find some thin planks of Spanish cedar and cut them to line the walls of the cooler
> Question on this though... how do I attach them? Can I just use like 3M double sided tape to attach these pieces to the wall or may Velcro etc.
> 
> Also I would like to find 3/8" thick wood and take out the wire shelves and make shelves from the 3/8" cedar.
> 
> Is this is a good idea or is to much cedar a bad thing possibly?
> 
> *Thanks so much for any information or answers you can give me on this question and also the answers to my last question.*


You can use 3M double sided tape or hot glue velcro to the sides and cedar boards.
Woodcraft, national woodworking chain, carries spanish cedar in certain thicknesses.
No, not really. A quality humidor, such as Waxingmoon makes, has cedar lining the entire humidor and the shelves are all cedar.

See the link in post 5.

In essence:
Let the DW in bowls sit in there with all the spanish cedar for a couple of days (can take up to a week!). Put a calibrated hygro in there (assuming it has a clear front) until the readings stabilize. Pull the bowls of DW out. Then, depending on the rH, you may or may not have to charge the beads. Watch the readings for a couple of days and either spray the beads to increase the rH, or if the rH is too high, either add more dry beads or pull them out and allow them to dry then put them back in.
Your rH is going to fluxuate for a while depending on how often you open the door, how many cigars you have in there (more is better, as they too regulate rH just like sc) and if the cigars are freshly delivered (most cigars ship with a high rH).


----------



## bcannon87

Another idea is to store your cigars in empty sc cigar boxes. I did this is my edgestar 28 and it worked like a charm!!


----------



## falconman515

piperdown said:


> You can use 3M double sided tape or hot glue velcro to the sides and cedar boards.
> Woodcraft, national woodworking chain, carries spanish cedar in certain thicknesses.
> No, not really. A quality humidor, such as Waxingmoon makes, has cedar lining the entire humidor and the shelves are all cedar.
> 
> See the link in post 5.
> 
> In essence:
> Let the DW in bowls sit in there with all the Spanish cedar for a couple of days (can take up to a week!). Put a calibrated hygro in there (assuming it has a clear front) until the readings stabilize. Pull the bowls of DW out. Then, depending on the rH, you may or may not have to charge the beads. Watch the readings for a couple of days and either spray the beads to increase the rH, or if the rH is too high, either add more dry beads or pull them out and allow them to dry then put them back in.
> Your rH is going to fluctuate for a while depending on how often you open the door, how many cigars you have in there (more is better, as they too regulate rH just like sc) and if the cigars are freshly delivered (most cigars ship with a high rH).


Ok Ive got a cedar cigar box in there along with a cedar from my humidor till I get back from the lumber yard today with some fresh cedar with the cooler on to 66 and 2 bowls of DW in there to get it moving!

I will be getting some cedar slats to 3M stick to a few parts of the inside wall and also the 2 full size cedar trays will be showing up today / tomm. and I will put those in there when they arrive to help with the seasoning and get the new cedar moist as well.

Am I on the right path here as far as the steps I need to take?

My stogie are will be in the freezer till tomorrow and then cooling down in the fridge till Friday and then room temp till Saturday and at that point hopefully the Rh and seasoning is about done so I throw in the sticks and be good to go.

At that point I will be putting in 70% beads I ordered and taking out the DW of course.

Hows this all looking guys?

Thanks again for all the help


----------



## Herf N Turf

Sorry for getting here late, since I'd have recommended a slightly different path. Oh well.

First, forget the bowl! There's no point. All you need to do is wipe down the trays a few times a day for a couple days, charge your beads and install cigars. You can't season plastic. All that needs to be seasoned is the wood. Since there's no harm done even if you slightly warp the trays, it's okay to wipe. Never wipe down a wooden humidor other than to dust.

Sounds like temp control is an issue. If so, you'll need to purchase and outboard controller from either Ranco, or Johnson Controls. These work great; far better than any OEM thermostat.

Good luck!


----------



## piperdown

Herf N Turf said:


> Sorry for getting here late, since I'd have recommended a slightly different path. Oh well.
> 
> First, forget the bowl! There's no point. All you need to do is wipe down the trays a few times a day for a couple days, charge your beads and install cigars. You can't season plastic. All that needs to be seasoned is the wood. Since there's no harm done even if you slightly warp the trays, it's okay to wipe. Never wipe down a wooden humidor other than to dust.
> 
> Sounds like temp control is an issue. If so, you'll need to purchase and outboard controller from either Ranco, or Johnson Controls. These work great; far better than any OEM thermostat.
> 
> Good luck!


Ignore my post and listen to the man above ^!
If it involves, cigars, cedar, humidors and seasoning Don's the man!


----------



## falconman515

Herf N Turf said:


> Sorry for getting here late, since I'd have recommended a slightly different path. Oh well.
> 
> First, forget the bowl! There's no point. All you need to do is wipe down the trays a few times a day for a couple days, charge your beads and install cigars. You can't season plastic. All that needs to be seasoned is the wood. Since there's no harm done even if you slightly warp the trays, it's okay to wipe. Never wipe down a wooden humidor other than to dust.
> 
> Sounds like temp control is an issue. If so, you'll need to purchase and outboard controller from either Ranco, or Johnson Controls. These work great; far better than any OEM thermostat.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks so much for the info Don... At the moment I have cleaned out the plastic as best I can... I put in an old cigar box and my tray from my humidor with 2 bowls of DW to get the nice smell infused in there a bit.

So what I will do when the trays and beads arrive today or tomorrow I'll take out the DW and other stuff and put in my 2 new trays with my 1/2lb of beads (charged with DW) and wipe down the trays really good with DW (like you said since I dont have to worry about them warping much like a regular humidor I'll give a better than normal wipe down).

At that point my cigars at the moment are in the freezer and will be ready to go in the cooler by Saturday so I will have a few days for the new trays to season and get the temp and Rh stable in the cooler for my sticks come then.

How does that sound?

Thanks again for coming in on my thread... I appreciate all the amazing help I have got from the Puff community :rapture:


----------



## falconman515

Ok the beads and the 2 cedar trays came in today and look great (at least for the trays only sitting on top of the metal shelves right now till my other cedar wood comes in). I have wiped down the trays with some DW and sponge and also I have the half pound bag separated into 2 small media bags (from the pet store) that are sitting up vertically in the back of the cooler.

My temp is doing good so far as I can adjust the front temp to get the Caliber III temp that's inside where I want it (I will be going by the calibers temp not the front digital display built into the cooler).

I ordered some Spanish cedar from Rockler to make some slats to connect my trays to so I have a slide out type of drawer and also some thin 1/8" pieces that I will be cutting down to line the sides of my cooler with to add to the look and of course give it more of the full wood humidor smell / humidity control.

Now that I am seasoning the 2 drawers currently till my other cedar comes in next week where should I be looking to get the Rh at? I know the standard is 70% but a lot people I have seen say go for around 65%
Its currently saying 6% with my Caliber III laying in front of the trays by the glass.... is it fair to say that more inside the cooler in in the tray the Rh is probably higher that what its reading in the front?
So if that's the case maybe I should try to keep the front Caliber saying around 62-63%
Keep in mind to speed up the seasoning process I have laid a sponge with DW on a sandwich bag in the middle of the trays. I will be taking those out tomorrow night before I put my cigars in Saturday.

Just want to make sure I have everything going correctly so far and get my cooler stable where it needs to be cause my Cigars will be ready by Saturday morning from the 4 days freezing process they are currently in.

Thanks so much and sorry this went on so long I just long winded I guess when I am looking for information. :attention:


----------



## falconman515

Cooler Is Finished.................


----------



## Hinson




----------



## falconman515

Hinson said:


>


my prior post was deleted cause the pictures didnt add correctly so I just edited it all out and wrote that and I am trying to create a reply with the pictures in the body of the message and it wont work for some reason and they wont attach either.

Pictures were suppose to be in the last post but didnt show up .... I'm workin on it, I've got about 10 pictures coming if I can figure out how.


----------



## falconman515

Cant get pictures to post to body of message and when I try and just attach them not all show up in the picture list and the ones that do you cant click on them and see the pictures.

Once I get this figured out whats going on all the pictures and full details will be posted.

......................

I attached a picture as you can see cause the picture box it below but nothing goes in ....

Any ideas on why I can post pictures be it an attachment or just by dragging and dropping it into the body of the message. The pictures are only around 150-250kb so it shouldnt be a size issue.


----------



## falconman515

*PICTURES OF MY NEW EMERSON 8 BOTTLE WINEADOR!
*
I know we all like pictures so this is a few of my first go round. I am new and was on a budget and don't have many sticks so I went small but now that I'm pretty much done I can see a 28 bottle vinotemp or another brand in my near future.

Its funny how you start off thinking ohh I just need a small humidor... ohh well dag I got to many now, now I need a 150 counts humidor.... ohh goodness well now I have more so lets get a small wine cooler...... and ohh CRAP now I got on CigarBid.com ..... Damnit I need a 20 bottle fridge now!!!

WHEN WILL IT EVER STOP ... cause I can already feel it coming .... hell next thing you know I will be turning my walk in closet in my office to a friggin huge walk in humidor (Hmmmmm that just came to me.... CRAP!!!).

Well let me know what you think of my first crack it.

Here is what I bought and where I bought it from to give the newbies an idea on how much and where to find stuff if they want to start out small like me:

1. Emerson Wine cooler: $20 new on craigslist... Its was a good find I think (sold at target new for $80)
2. 2 Cigar Trays: $20 on cheaphumidors.com (via eBay)
3. Caliber III Hygro: $18 on eBay (ecommerceaffinity store)
4. 70% Beads 1/2lb: $16 on cheaphumidors.com (via eBay)
5. 2 Bead Media Bags: $4 Local Pet Store
6. Spanish Cedar Wood for Shelves and liner: $32 Rockler.com
7. Felt pads for end of shelf planks: $4 Orchard hardware
8. Double sided tape to stick on cedar to plastic: $3 Orchard hardware
9. Bottle of Distilled Water: $1 Walmart
10. Baking Soda to clean plastic and remove smell: $2 Walmart

*In total this new Wineador has cost me exactly : $100.00*

If you have any questions about the materials or anything more on how I went about building this please feel free to ask or PM me!

Hope this can help out a newbie like me down the road. This site has helped me tons and I hope I have a chance to pay it forward.

*Pictures Below:*

Here is the Emerson 8 Bottle Wine Cooler I purchased:

Wood materials for the inside include qty. 9 of 14"long X 1 1/2" Deep x 1/4" Thick Spanish Cedar to slide into the channels to make the s shelves / qty.4 of 1/8" x 1 1/2" thick Spanish cedar for the side walls (just used 3M tape to adhere them / The two small pieces in the back were leftover from the 1/4" wood for the shelves so I cut them to fit the small little section on the back wall / 
Ass you can see I bought a thing of felt with a sticky back and cut little pieces to stick to the end of each 1/4" slat for the shelves so when I slide it into the channel it does scrape the plastic and it fits nice and snug and very easy to adjust.

The remaining pictures are the inside as I put it together.... the first is the first row, then the trays out on top waiting, then the sides and back slim pieces adhered to the walls, then the second shelf, and also I left a section in the back from the bead bags to lay down and also catch the condensation run off from the cooler behind it then after it was complete with the 2 tray in there new Spanish cedar cooled home.

At the moment its complete Ive got a funny white vinyl sticker coming in that I ordered on eBay that says "got cigars?" (search eBay for got cigars and listing will come up) Just thought it would make the front look neat and since its a tinted glass front visitors don't know what it is and may think its neat knowing its a cigar cooler.

So that's it ... hope you enjoyed my first attempt and I look forward to my next one.


----------



## brotherwilliam3

It looks good! Congrats on your new humidor. Down the road I may steal your design


----------



## cleanerPA

Nice setup! Looks really nice.

I guess I should get some Spanish Cedar to line the walls.

I don't really like the tray idea so much just because I'm worried that too much air circulation will kill the flavor of my cigars. I guess you weren't worried about that?


----------



## ckay

Looks great!


----------



## falconman515

cleanerPA said:


> Nice setup! Looks really nice.
> 
> I guess I should get some Spanish Cedar to line the walls.
> 
> I don't really like the tray idea so much just because I'm worried that too much air circulation will kill the flavor of my cigars. I guess you weren't worried about that?


Ya i thought about that but this being my first build I didnt want to go all out on ordering drawers and what not from forrest for a cheapy emerson cooler. Now when I get my 28 bottle hopefully sooner than later I will for sure be getting drawers made to enclose them a bit more and also to look nicer of course.

I've seen alot of guys in their cooler even though they may have boxes a lot of people still have a tray or two in there for their singles so I figured withmy set-up it wouldnt harm the sticks to much.

I'll just cross my fingers until I get the real thing down the road. My biggest issue was I originally just bought a humidor but living in Central Californnia it this hole in the gourd we call home its VERY hot and I couldnt get my humidor temps below 80 degrees. So I went this route.... I figured this was better for my smokes than a hot uncontrolled humidor.


----------



## cleanerPA

The coolers don't circulate air, so it probably wouldn't be an issue.

My wine fridge has a fan, so the air really circulates.

I'm still waiting on shelves from Forrest. In the meantime, I have to still get KL, hygrometer, filter bags. Newspaper is working pretty well to get the plastic smell out of the cooler.


----------



## bcannon87

Chris, That is awesome! I will Probably be gettin one of these to replace my desktop! Great Work!


----------



## ShortFuse

Chris, weren't you just a week ago beating yourself up for asking too many questions? J/K! It looks great and should provide you some great storage. Props to you for listing all your purchases to build it and helping others that decide to go this route in the future! Well done and a great thread!

Now get an In n Out hat to put on top and really piss of us folks in the Midwest and East Coast!


----------



## falconman515

ShortFuse said:


> Chris, weren't you just a week ago beating yourself up for asking too many questions? J/K! It looks great and should provide you some great storage. Props to you for listing all your purchases to build it and helping others that decide to go this route in the future! Well done and a great thread!
> 
> Now get an In n Out hat to put on top and really piss of us folks in the Midwest and East Coast!


Ya i felt like I was being a bit of a pest but just wanted to make sure I did my build at least somewhat right. Thanks so much for the nice words.

I know when I am looking to do a project having a thread with great info and pictures etc. helps out a lot.... So I figured I'd throw up this thread for those of us newbies that may want to start small and go this route for their first cooler as an upgrade maybe from a desktop humidor.

If anyone out there has any questions or I can help in anyway please let me know... were all here to help.... I know the rest of the guys helped me out tons and I hope to pay it forward in the future!


----------



## cleanerPA

Hey Chris-
You helped me out by asking all of those questions- I now know where to get some spanish cedar so I can line the sides of my cooler, where I can get some cheap trays if I want to go that route and some other tips.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

You did a really great job on that chris!


----------



## falconman515

Thanks Guys! Couldn't have done it without you!


----------



## falconman515

I changed the picture resolution in Photo bucket not thinking about them getting deleted from my post like and idiot.

Ok I'm just gonna copy and paste my top details and add the pictures again here.... sorry for the re-post.

*PICTURES OF MY NEW EMERSON 8 BOTTLE WINEADOR!
*
I know we all like pictures so this is a few of my first go round. I am new and was on a budget and don't have many sticks so I went small but now that I'm pretty much done I can see a 28 bottle vinotemp or another brand in my near future.

Its funny how you start off thinking ohh I just need a small humidor... ohh well dang I got to many sticks now, now I need a 150 count humidor.... ohh goodness well now I have more so lets get a small wine cooler...... and ohh CRAP now I got on CigarBid.com ..... Dammit I need a 28 bottle fridge now!!!

WHEN WILL IT EVER STOP ... cause I can already feel it coming .... hell next thing you know I will be turning my walk in closet in my office to a friggin huge walk in humidor (Hmmmmm that just came to me.... CRAP!!!).

Well let me know what you think of my first crack it.

Here is what I bought and where I bought it from to give the newbies an idea on how much and where to find stuff if they want to start out small like me:

1. Emerson Wine cooler: $20 new on craigslist... Its was a good find I think (sold at target new for $80)
2. 2 Cigar Trays: $20 on cheaphumidors.com (via eBay)
3. Caliber III Hygro: $18 on eBay (ecommerceaffinity store)
4. 70% Beads 1/2lb: $16 on cheaphumidors.com (via eBay)
5. 2 Bead Media Bags: $4 Local Pet Store
6. Spanish Cedar Wood for Shelves and liner: $32 Rockler.com
7. Felt pads for end of shelf planks: $4 Orchard hardware
8. Double sided tape to stick on cedar to plastic: $3 Orchard hardware
9. Bottle of Distilled Water: $1 Walmart
10. Baking Soda to clean plastic and remove smell: $2 Walmart

*In total this new Wineador has cost me exactly : $100.00*

If you have any questions about the materials or anything more on how I went about building this please feel free to ask or PM me!

Hope this can help out a newbie like me down the road. This site has helped me tons and I hope I have a chance to pay it forward.

*Pictures Below:*

Here is the Emerson 8 Bottle Wine Cooler I purchased:









Wood materials for the inside include qty. 9 of 14"long X 1 1/2" Deep x 1/4" Thick Spanish Cedar to slide into the channels to make the s shelves / qty.4 of 1/8" x 1 1/2" thick Spanish cedar for the side walls (just used 3M tape to adhere them / The two small pieces in the back were leftover from the 1/4" wood for the shelves so I cut them to fit the small little section on the back wall / 
Ass you can see I bought a thing of felt with a sticky back and cut little pieces to stick to the end of each 1/4" slat for the shelves so when I slide it into the channel it does scrape the plastic and it fits nice and snug and very easy to adjust. 

















The remaining pictures are the inside as I put it together.... the first is the first row, then the trays out on top waiting, then the sides and back slim pieces adhered to the walls, then the second shelf, and also I left a section in the back from the bead bags to lay down and also catch the condensation run off from the cooler behind it then after it was complete with the 2 tray in there new Spanish cedar cooled home.

























































At the moment its complete Ive got a funny white vinyl sticker coming in that I ordered on eBay that says "got cigars?" (search eBay for got cigars and listing will come up) Just thought it would make the front look neat and since its a tinted glass front visitors don't know what it is and may think its neat knowing its a cigar cooler.









So that's it ... hope you enjoyed my first attempt and I look forward to my next one.


----------



## falconman515

Got the new "got cigars?" vinyl sticker for the front door glass!

I think it adds a little character to the wineador and having tinted glass and not being able to see inside people will know... "Hey there's cigars in there, how neat" !!!

Got this from eBay off a guy with a store called Lucky Mustard. He has different sizes and it comes in black or white for $3.50 shipped.

What do you think?


----------



## jvevil

Looks awesome falconman. I'm copying your work. Did you buy the 24" length 1/4" x 1 1/2" cedar strips? The shelves are only 14" long so that's 10" of waste on every cut. 48" strips would be less waste but rockler doesn't offer that size for the 1/4" x 1 1/2". Thanks!!


----------



## falconman515

jvevil said:


> Looks awesome falconman. I'm copying your work. Did you buy the 24" length 1/4" x 1 1/2" cedar strips? The shelves are only 14" long so that's 10" of waste on every cut. 48" strips would be less waste but rockler doesn't offer that size for the 1/4" x 1 1/2". Thanks!!


Glad my first could help out a new member.... Rockler DID have the 1/4 x 1 1/2 x 48" strips when I made my purchase! I was able to cut out 9 full 14" pieces out of the 3 48" pieces I ordered.

Looks like you are good on the 1/8" stuff (even though they are out of stock right now though) but bummer that they dont have the 48" in stock cause thats alot less waste of course and less money to spend. The 1/4 x 48" was on sale for $6.99 when I got it :-(( I think I paid around $40 for the wood.

Do you have the same cooler I have? If so I just bought a new 28 bottle cooler yesterday and I will not be using this smaller cooler here in the near future.

If you are interested in purchasing the wood already pre-cut and ready to go with felt and all with the double sided tape ready for the small planks then let me know. The trays I may be selling as well when I get my drawers from Forrest.

Other than that you might give the 3" planks a go... there will be less space in between boards for airflow (that was the main reason I got the smaller ones) but it will still looks good and you will only need like 3 per shelf.

Let me know how I can help brother... Glad that my info here could help you out in your first build as well.


----------



## JumboJoseph

You did one hell of an awesome job man, way to go :banana: Infact i think i am going to copy your plans, if my humidor cant fit into my temp in the house goes up and down all time, drives me nuts.


----------



## jvevil

Thanks. Yes I have the same cooler. I bought it off of CL. I found this site and your thread right after I bought it and said "I GOTTA DO THAT TO MINE!." I'd be interested in your cedar if you're selling. If not, I prob will go with the 3" just to save some money. Let me know. BTW, I already ordered the trays. Thanks again. I'll try to PM you with my email addy but not sure if it will let me since I'm new. Thanks again.


----------



## falconman515

jvevil said:


> Thanks. Yes I have the same cooler. I bought it off of CL. I found this site and your thread right after I bought it and said "I GOTTA DO THAT TO MINE!." I'd be interested in your cedar if you're selling. If not, I prob will go with the 3" just to save some money. Let me know. BTW, I already ordered the trays. Thanks again. I'll try to PM you with my email addy but not sure if it will let me since I'm new. Thanks again.


Get to posting and once you reach where your suppose to be PM me and we'll make it happen for you brother!

Did you order the beads yet? I have some 70% Beads from Cheaphumidor that I dont use as well. (They are pictured in the back of the cooler in the media bags)


----------



## jvevil

Will do. I guess I need 10 posts. Thanks.


----------



## jvevil

Nope. Have not ordered beads.


----------



## falconman515

jvevil said:


> Nope. Have not ordered beads.


We'll get you all set-up brother!!!


----------



## fanman1

I really like that! The size is small enough you can keep it on a shelf or desk and keep your cigars in great condition. And it dosent look half bad either.


----------



## yaqui

well done indeed. I want to do the same, maybe a little larger coolidor.


----------



## falconman515

jvevil said:


> Will do. I guess I need 10 posts. Thanks.


Go ahead and shoot me an email and we'll get something set up to get you my spanish cedar wood and beads if you like.

[email protected]

Look forward to your reply. All my stuff is going in the new cooler today so this material will be ready when your ready. :rofl:


----------



## jvevil

Just emailed you. Thanks!!


----------



## falconman515

jvevil said:


> Just emailed you. Thanks!!


Replied!!! :banana:


----------



## jvevil

Got the package. Thanks for taking the extra time to pack everything so nicely.


----------



## falconman515

jvevil said:


> Got the package. Thanks for taking the extra time to pack everything so nicely.


No problem bro... glad my stuff could help out your build.

Feel free to piggy back off this thread and post your pics of your build as well.

I'm sure seeing another build will help a future BOTL as well.

Thanks for the feedback bro and see you around the forums.


----------



## leatherheadff

Tagging this thread... I'm building a nearly identical cooler right now, it's been good fun so far.


----------



## lcjimenez02

Me too just ordered the trays and the 65% boveda humidity packs... got the 8 bottle wine cooler on craiglist for $25. lets see how this will end...lol..


----------



## falconman515

Glad it will help ... seems as if my pictures though are not showing up but the info is still there. 

I think I may still have some pics of everything I sued in it and how I lined with wish Spanish Cedar if anyone would like me to post a few. 

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## nmdehaan

Just wanted to let you know that I just got the exact same cooler - Craigslist at $25, it was used though. I'll be doing the same thing as you with this build, awesome guide. Thanks!


----------



## falconman515

The true Falconman515 original wineador build thread!!! LOL :grin2:

This is what started it all ... a craigslist 8 bottle cooler and cedar planks 

It was a MASSIVE Downhill slope from there. LOL :wink2:

haven't been here in years and just checking out my old threads and this one made me laugh at how it all started. 

If I hadn't taken cigars in trade for a portion of payment for a set of golf clubs back in the day who knows if I ever would have got into cigars or not. 

I'll tell you what ... I cost me a LOT after this all started! :vs_laugh:


----------

